
Gratitude would have been better - ColinWright
http://fairduty.wordpress.com/2014/05/19/gratitude-would-have-been-better/
======
protomyth
"As reported by Joe Silver at ArsTechnica on 14 May 2014, Hadfield chose to
remove the video himself, in compliance with the agreement he had made with
Bowie, and that plans were underway to renew the license. This was a private
matter between the two parties, and could have stayed that way."

It amazes me how much foolishness results in gawking commenters involving
themselves in other people's business. Screw asking for a reason and what the
plan is, just show outrage and hashtag away.

